# Missed



## jigger69 (Feb 19, 2014)

Went out tonight. Got the mosquito season. State land managed to get set up fairly early and had birds right away. 11 jakes 2 hens and a tom with 2 beards both pushing 10+ inches. And i missed him at 12 steps. Now i hope he comes back in the morning.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Second time will be the charm. Good luck!


----------



## jigger69 (Feb 19, 2014)

I hope it is thanks.


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

Good luck, if he comes back hopefully he stops about 30 yds. out. Hate it when they come so close your pattern is about an inch wide.


----------



## honker99 (Aug 30, 2004)

Same thing happened to me Saturday morning. Two toms that I have been after all season walked down the woodline that I was sitting in. Lead bird got clear of some brush so I took the shot at about 20 feet. Total whiff. Probably would have had a better chance throwing the gun at him instead with the way my season has been going :lol:


----------



## lilsean95 (Mar 6, 2007)

I missed and was worrying would it be advantageous to setup the same way after a miss or should you move the setup all together. I actually had 3 toms come in to one lonely Jennie calling for me, but the boss tom I got a shot at and still trying to figure out just WTH happened. So, please let me know if setting up in the same spot this time with no decoys would be a great idea or should I move? Thanks


----------



## CVG (Oct 14, 2009)

This is what happens inside 10 yards


----------



## jigger69 (Feb 19, 2014)

Went back to the same spot today. No birds at all today. High winds today probably played a big part in it though.


----------



## jigger69 (Feb 19, 2014)

Went back to the same spot today and no birds. High winds today probably played a big part in it though. Couldnt keep the dekes from blowing over tonight


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Keep at em', youll get him. My 2nd bird ever I shot him at 6 yards away. Luckily it wasnt with the 835 I shoot now, it was with a NEF single shot 12 GA with a modified choke. Or else I probably would have missed.

Good luck man.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Toms have very short term memories. You'll be fine.


----------



## jigger69 (Feb 19, 2014)

been out and trying for them all last week with no success yet time to get it done.


----------



## jigger69 (Feb 19, 2014)

Tag soup this spring. The joys of having to hunt state land. Shoulda had a bird last thursday morning. Roosted the birds Wednesday night. Waited till it was dark and snuck outa there. Came back in the morning and there was someone parked less than 100 yards from where i roosted the birds. JOYS OF STATE LAND.


----------

